# USA-NKF rule changes



## Grenadier (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like several rules got changed in the last year. 

They're still pretty much the same, but with some important differences:


*Kumite: *

All punches are now only worth ippon.  Even if you have a balance upset followed by a clean punch, it's still only ippon.  Hitting them in the back is also only ippon.  (Those used to be nihon)

The only exception to the ippon rule is if the opponent is on the ground, regardless of whether he slipped / fell or was taken down.  In those cases, they're sanbon.  Only punches on opponent taken down were sanbon before this rule change.

I have mixed feelings on this.  I disagree with the first, that all punches are only ippon, since punches to a turned opponent's back should be given greater priority / award.  I strongly agree with the second change, that sanbon should be awarded for any attack landed on a floored opponent.  

Mubobi (failing to protect one's self) can only be called if contact is actually made.  This, I disagree with, since it allows people who try to sneak in taunts, a bit more leeway.  

No more enchosen (sudden death overtime).  Overtime round lasts 1 full minute.  (neutral feelings on this)

Throws can now be performed at a higher pivot point, as long as it doesn't exceed belt level.  (strongly approve)

Referee can't ask for reconsideration.  (somewhat agree, since it removes some ability of the referee to implement bias)  


*Kata: *

All competitors in the beginner or novice division may only perform level-appropriate kata.  Thus, you can perform the Taikyoku / Kihon Kata series, Pinan / Heian series, etc.  You cannot perform any of the kata from the Shitei or Tokui list, unless you are in the intermediate or advanced divisions.  

I whole-heartedly agree with the above rule change for kata division.  This cuts out a lot of sandbagging at those levels, and also discourages lesser experienced karate-ka from trying to learn advanced kata when they're not ready.  

All competitors are judged two at a time, using the flag system.  

I strongly agree with this, since it can cut out on scoring inconsistencies.  After all, it's a lot more black and white as to which competitor was better, when they're compared face to face.  

It doesn't cut out on system bias, although this will never be removed entirely.  


*Kobudo:*

All bo's must be at least 1" in diameter.  Tapered bo's may not have a diameter of less than 7/8" at the tapered ends.  

Thankfully, they now also forbid "toothpick" bo's, and hollowed-out bo's.  Only solid, hardwood bo's may be used.


----------



## twendkata71 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Those rules go back and forth. I have seen them change several times,including acceptable versions of kata(shito ryu version, shotokan, etc. ), It has been back and forth from (AAU/WUKO), (USAKF/WUKO), (USANKF/WKF change over), and several changes within the last 13 years since the change giving USANKF the NGB status.*


----------

